# Puppy growling and barking at me when I eat



## JunYue97 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello GSD community,

My puppy is 8 weeks old now, and she has been with me for a whole week! She is doing great, and she is super friendly to every human and dog she meets. However, she has this one behaviour I am not sure how to deal with, any advice would be appreciated!

When I first had her, she only whined if I eat my snacks and did not give any to her. But now, she would growl, bark, bite, and act aggressively towards me when I eat something (normally tomatoes and peaches, which she doesn't even like that much) without her involved (When both of us are eating, she is fine). When I say "no" and push her away, she would get madder and lunge and bite at my pants aggressively. She hasn't mastered the command "sit" yet, so that won't make her stop. I am not sure how to deal with this as I do not want to hit her, but I can not just ignore her as her biting hurts even with the jeans on and her growling is kinda scary to be honest.

She also does that when I refuse to let her bite my face, but in that case her growling normally last only 15 seconds.

Other than this said behaviour and her puppy biting, she is great and friendly, showing no signs of other types of aggression at all. And she does not do this to other people, a stranger on the street eating a sandwich catches her attention but she does not whine nor bark at them for the food.

Thanks for your time,
J


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

She's just super excited not aggressive.Put her in her crate for the time being until her ob training is solid and she develops more self control.Don't let her practice this behavior or it becomes more difficult later on to undo.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Do you eat at a table where the puppy can't reach you or get to your food? If you are sitting on a couch and the dog can get to you, a puppy will try to get food that it sees and smells. You can either tether the dog to the table next to you and give her a toy to play with or crate her while you eat. I started feeding my puppy in his crate so he associates that with food. I don't give him my food so he doesn't want what I'm eating.


----------



## JunYue97 (Aug 17, 2016)

I eat my snacks while on my bed watching a movie. I see why she is doing this now, thanks for the advice, I guess I will have to crate her more often (this is hard since she looks at you with her cute face).

Thanks a ton
J


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

JunYue97 said:


> I eat my snacks while on my bed watching a movie. I see why she is doing this now, thanks for the advice, I guess I will have to crate her more often (this is hard since she looks at you with her cute face).
> 
> Thanks a ton
> J


If she is on the bed with you and can get to the food, I can see why she is barking. She wants something to eat, too. If you want her in the room with you, take her off the bed while you eat. Or use the crate.


----------

